# Betta with a bump on his side



## Niki7

When I got my betta, he had been living in a tiny betta bowl and never really moved around. When I got him a filtered/heated 5 gal, and he learned to swim (honest he had to learn having never done it!) I realized he had a slight bump on his side by his tail. I thought it was some type of deformity from being in a cramped environment. Well it's been about 8 months now, and he swims just fine, very active, but the bump has gotten much bigger. It probably is about 1/4" in diameter and protrudes 1/4". Doesn't sound like a lot but he is a fairly small betta. He doesn't appear to be in pain, just wondered what this might be? Should I be concerned?

His tank parameters are 0 ammonia, pH 7.8, temp 80 F, 0 nitrites, not sure on nitrates as I haven't checked them yet. He is in a heavily planted tank with just a gravel bottom at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## danilykins

It could be a tumor or a cyst. Now sure how one would treat something like that  Have you tried putting some aquar. salt in??


----------



## majerah1

Bettas have a muscle there,so if possible,get a pic.It could be he is getting stronger or like mentioned a tumor.What is his coloration?Tumors are common on thick scaled or heavily metallic bettas.Most wont really bother them too bad and they live just fine.Some however will cause issues with swimming,seeing(tumors over the eyes)and breathing,in which euthinasia is best(doesnt sound like the case here)


----------



## Niki7

here is a picture of Brock (my young son named him *Glasses*)


----------



## majerah1

Ah i see.It does seem to be a tumor.Its in a place i wouldnt worry too much about immobilizing him.Just keep a check on it and hopefully it wont grow.


----------



## Niki7

thank you! I will watch him. So far he is acting fine, hope he stays that way!


----------



## danilykins

oooh he is very pretty  Hope he stays happy.


----------



## Niki7

danilykins said:


> oooh he is very pretty  Hope he stays happy.


Thanks! He is a great fish, so social...greets me when I come into the room and he gets all excited, almost like he's wagging his tail like a pup lol!


----------



## BrianL1577

It might be a bloated stomach too. I had a betta with some extra air in his swim bladder.


----------



## Niki7

Well, the bump has gotten much bigger, causing the scales to stick out in the bump spot. And now as of last night, he has a white fungal patch on his back where the top fin meets his body. At first I thought he injured himself, but this morning it is bigger. It seems his tumor is lowering his immune response. He is sitting down the bottom of the tank more often now too. His water is fine although a bit high on the pH, but the tank is heavily planted and has never had ammonia. He is in a 5 gal heated tank by himself, so at least I can try to treat him, but I wonder realistically how he will do.

Anyway, just wanted to post an update.


----------



## majerah1

Poor guy.Treat him and hope for the best.I want you to do one thing though.I have been thinking of something a breeder told me to do,when my macs were sick.At lights out,Make sure the entire room is pitch black.Leave it this way for a good 30-45 minutes.Then take a very bright flashlight and shine it on his tumor.The way the scales are may hint at a parasite,but i am not exactly sure.If it is,you should see a white or red wormlike thing poking out at night.They hate lights so will only be out when its pitch dark.Be fast with the flashlight.Lemme know if you see one or not.

These last pics is what made me think of the parasite issue.Its very rare but can happen.


----------



## Niki7

Wow! Thank you so much! I will definitely check that out tonight. I am treating him today, hoping for the best.


----------

